# NFPA 25, 2011 Edition, Annual & Weekly Testing Fire Pumps Changes



## Insurance Engineer (Nov 27, 2010)

The 2011 edition of NFPA 25 see below, now requires a combined curve ( fire pump and city supply together). To do this plot on a graph the discharge pressure and flows to determine IF the fire pump and city water supply can meet the fire protection demands. Sometimes even if the fire pump passes the annual test it MAY NOT meet the fire protection demands. A closed valve, decrease in public water supply, or decreased pump performance can cause this.

If the fire pump is close to the risers , say within 5-10' you could use the base of riser demands on the placard. BUT if the pump is far from the risers you will need the hydraulic calculations to determine flow and psi on discharge side of the pump.

For folks who witness acceptance fire pump testing and or new construction, you may want them to add the required flows ( gpm) and pressure at the discharge of the pump on the hydraulic calculation placard on the riser to make it easy to comply with this section. NO it is not required by NFPA 13 to add this data. BUT how many times does the hydraulic calculations get separated from the plans? At the very least ask them to put the required gpm & pressure at the pump discharge on the fire protection plans.

8.3.5.7 The pump performance shall be evaluated using the unadjusted flow rates and pressures to ensure the pump can supply the system demand as supplied by the owner.

Also Electric fire pump testing is now monthly

8.3.1.2* Electric motor–driven fire pumps shall be operated monthly.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Nov 27, 2010)

Here is a step by step procedure to plot a fire pump test as well as the combined curve.

http://www.inspector911.com/checklist/firepump/graphfirepumpresults.pdf

1.85 graph paper link

http://www.inspector911.com/checklist/fireflow/11%2085%20graph%20paper.pdf


----------

